
Netflix's Keystone Pipeline (Apache Samza) - fintler
http://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-Samza-Meetup/events/225378902/
======
fintler
From the link:

"Keystone - Processing over 550 billion events per day with 8 million events &
17 GB per second peaks, and at-least once processing semantics. We will
explore in detail how we employ Samza, Kafka, and Docker at scale to implement
this pipeline."

